# Just in time for the last day of squirrel season:NEW CAMERA!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Folks:

I got a new digital camera for my birthday in time for our last hunt of the season. We were trying to focus on gettin' a few decent videos of the dogs in action and had a little luck. I am currently uploading videos to our YouTube account and you can see them at the link below once I am finished fiddlin' around with 'em!

http://www.youtube.com/SquirrelHunterGray

We made several trees and Beth was able to knock out 3 squirrels to the dogs. Not too bad for a late season hunt in the middle of the day.

Thanks!

-Marc


----------

